# It Sucks



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I just wanted to say that...well, I actually want to say some things that violates the user agreement, but IT SUCKS, does sum it up quite lovely.

I've just lost my 3rd baby this calendar year. 20 week loss in Feb, 3-5 week loss in May, and now a 17 week loss a week ago.

I just want to scream!!!!!!!

And yes, I'm having a pity party right now...but darnit...I think I deserve at LEAST that...don't I?????

I feel more angry than anything. I've cried, and I'm sad, ...but now...oooh, now, I'm pissed. I'm angry at the injustice of it all I suppose.

Anyone else feel like this now? Before? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

no words of wisdom here. i can't imagine going through it three times in a year. I will say that you're Superwoman for trying and for enduring it once, let alone 3x in a year, that's amazing.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

It does suck.









No words of wisdom for me, I'm still trying to figure out how to get over the sad and angry days.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

It sucks - and I don't think it gets any better (at least it hasn't for me and I'm four months away from losing my twins.)

I'm so sorry mama


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

s mama.

I'm at angry now too. Angry with all the possible could've, should've, and would'ves... and of course the whys.

I'm sorry, it really does suck and some censored stuff on top of that too.


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

You summed it up perfectly mama, it does suck. I guess that we all just find that strength within and pick up the pieces and move forward somehow. I have had every emotion under the sun and some days I can barely function I'm so sad, or don't want t be around myself b/c I failed. I wish I could give you advice, but I don't really have any except you're in the right place mama, we're all going through it and are there for each other, we just have to be


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

s Yes, it does suck.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

You are totally entitled to how you are feeling! Truly it sucks.
I am so sorry this is such a rough year for you.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

No words of wisdom from me, mama, but you're right - it DOES suck.


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

It sucks!

The part of me that is healing would like focus on all of the lessons that my babies have taught me... allowing me to find strength that I never knew I had... experiencing birth... all the rest...

But mostly it JUST SUCKS to loose my two little guys that I wanted sooooo much! Mother Nature is a bitch sometimes!!







:

I feel ya!


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

Yup- it sucks! I can't imagine enduring 3 losses in one year! My heart goes out to you! I wish I had something better to say, but please know i am thinking of you!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

It does suck, I do agree! I have been angry, felt bitter, sad, happy at the thought of TTC, then sad, then really sad at times. I think the upcoming holidays and so many things in my life being geared towards children and family makes this harder than I could have ever imagined. I am definitely doing better now than when it happened but when I think about the future, I think about telling people about this and how it has affected me, I am a different person. I think that we cannot take anything for granted, enjoy today, live for the moments, breathe them in, delight in the simple.

This holiday season I am keeping it simple in honor of my daughter and her short life. She has really made me think about a lot and what we can do differently. I still have sad days and angry moments. But I have also found peace, and hope. Hope for the future of my family, hope that one day we (my daughter and I ) will be united again. I wish you hope, I wish you joy and I wish you peace someday. The anger does fade, it takes time.

Take care and







s


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I could not imagine going through what you are going through right now. You are in my thoughts and prayers, and if you need someone to talk to please PM me, I will listen.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

Heather,

F#ck, I am so on the same page as you on this one!!!!

A week ago, we were both on the PAL thread and now, what!?!?

Like you I am angry....angry at everyone, angry at no one....God forbid anyone crosses me right now as they will suffer the wrath of a scorned woman. I feel like scorned by God, scorned by society.

I, like you, have just suffered another loss this year.....my FOURTH, since February!!! How can that be?!?! I mean seriously....how can that physically be?!?!

Not only the loss but the freaking physical trauma of being pregnant, two weeks post-parteum, pregnant, three weeks post-parteum, pregnant, three weeks post-parteum, pregnant and now one week post-parteum AGAIN!!!. I have not had a day this year where I have not been pregnant or post-parteum. I am in hormonal hell!!!!

I actually think that if I commit a homicide (don't cut in line in front of me) that I would have hormonal justifiable homicide as a plea and it would win!!!!

This time, I am avoiding all pain and just going to anger...my coping mechanism....might not be right but it is better than 6 feet under!

_And yes, I'm having a pity party right now...but darnit...I think I deserve at LEAST that...don't I?????_

Yes, yes you do. You deserve at least that much but so much more. You deserve the consideration that no mama should ever have to go through one loss, but three in one year, ridiculous.

Yeah, I totally get it....


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Mama, there's no better way to put it.
DH and I look at each other, both crying, and have nothing else to say but "it just sucks."


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

It does suck. That is also what I say a lot of times when certain people ask how I'm doing with my daughter's loss together with the loss of my uterus (not to forget her twin that was deemed non-viable at 11 weeks). I don't want to get into all of the feelings that swirl through me on a daily/hourly basis with them and a simple "It sucks" sums it up very nicely. And she was born in August......when will it not suck so much anymore?


----------

